# Warpig vs Party Platter vs Twinpig vs traditional board (agent)



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Still haven't made up my mind but narrowed it down to the above. I ride groomers, carving, side hits, medium jumps and general playing around with very little powder (booooo) and no rails. I'm int-adv and 205lbs coming from a rocker blacklist. I only get to ride 14 days a year and need a quiver of one. Don't want to compromise too much on the carving but also want it to be fun and decent in the park (jumps only). 

I'm thinking something traditional like a Rome agent or Warden or the warpig, twinpig or PP. 
I'm fairly set on these as I have big feet and want 27 at the waist. Coming from 26.2 it's just not enough so please no DOA, Yes (undercut the stupidest idea for big footers), Jones or any other mid wide brand/model. 

Given the options above what would you say? 

P. S promise I won't ask again after this


----------



## dudi_wroc (Dec 18, 2018)

I do own Warpig 154. This board like to go fast, carve well, jumps no problem. 
But now I would leaning more in to PP (but i haven't ride it) because its softer and more fun frim what i heard.
In my opinion Warpig is a fast charger, and it doesn't like slow ride. 

So if you like to go fast go with Warpig.


Wysłane z mojego LM-V405 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

dudi_wroc said:


> I do own Warpig 154. This board like to go fast, carve well, jumps no problem.
> But now I would leaning more in to PP (but i haven't ride it) because its softer and more fun frim what i heard.
> In my opinion Warpig is a fast charger, and it doesn't like slow ride.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dudi that is useful perspective. I think the PP is more playful and fun orientated but not sure it is really an all mountain quiver. I am leaning towards the Warpig and you have helped me that way.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

2019 PP vs Warpig it’s a tie. 

2020 PP vs Warpig for me (surfer) it’s the Warpig because it’s still flat to rocker. You may be just the opposite and appreciate the camber they added to the 2020 PP


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Paxford said:


> 2019 PP vs Warpig it’s a tie.
> 
> 2020 PP vs Warpig for me (surfer) it’s the Warpig because it’s still flat to rocker. You may be just the opposite and appreciate the camber they added to the 2020 PP


Yes I have seen conflicting reports on the PP new setup. Angry Snowboarder likes the new camber profile whereas ACT snowboarding reviews say it is worse for it, seems like you agree with the latter. I actually followed Angry's advice getting the Blacklist all these years ago and have enjoyed it BUT it was never wide enough and now I am looking to switch (no fault of his though). 

I've ridden camber (from 2000-2012) and rocker (2012 to now) but never flat to rocker so I am a little worried I won't like it. Truth is I would probably be fine with any of them as long as I don't get any toe/heel drag!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I prefer flat to rocker to actual rocker, especially for carving. Flat to rocker vs camber is a tough one. You'll get extra pop and easier landings with the camber, but the flat to rocker is a little looser, surfy, and more forgiving. How icy is it where you ride? Short fats loose some effective edge, more traditional boards may be a better choice if grip is paramount.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Me too, flat to rocker is nice. I don’t mind camber if done to my tastes, but unless I can see it on the table and confirm it’ll work for me I am pretty much shooting in the dark, hoping to hit the target.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

WigMar said:


> I prefer flat to rocker to actual rocker, especially for carving. Flat to rocker vs camber is a tough one. You'll get extra pop and easier landings with the camber, but the flat to rocker is a little looser, surfy, and more forgiving. How icy is it where you ride? Short fats loose some effective edge, more traditional boards may be a better choice if grip is paramount.


Thanks for that, having been on Rocker for so long and Camber before that I really don't know how they ride. It sounds like flat to rocker is a good compromise especially for someone like me who is a little afraid that I have "gone soft" since my camber days. I like the sound of the surfy feel as it just seems fun and I do surf (albeit very badly).

I ride in Austria mostly and tend to go towards the end of the season when it is soft to slushy but potentially corduroy in the morning. I'm a picky git though and so if it is icy out I probably wouldn't be enjoying it and lasting all that long anyway.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Short fats are ideal in the slush! The slush is a lot of fun to surf on, so maybe the flat to rocker there.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Paxford said:


> Me too, flat to rocker is nice. I don’t mind camber if done to my tastes, but unless I can see it on the table and confirm it’ll work for me I am pretty much shooting in the dark, hoping to hit the target.


Oh right, when I think of camber I think of the aggressive stuff of the late 90s and noughties but I thought it had mellowed out a lot recently with all sorts of tweaks to make it more forgiving i.e. Rome's fusion camber. I wouldn't know just looking at it mind so it seems you must have a good eye!


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

WigMar said:


> Short fats are ideal in the slush! The slush is a lot of fun to surf on, so maybe the flat to rocker there.


Cool, slush is my favourite type of snow as it is just fun and forgiving and makes you feel like a master (which I am not but probably should be by now!).


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

PP or Agent. Or Ravine.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Left-Moment said:


> Yes I have seen conflicting reports on the PP new setup. Angry Snowboarder likes the new camber profile whereas ACT snowboarding reviews say it is worse for it, seems like you agree with the latter. I actually followed Angry's advice getting the Blacklist all these years ago and have enjoyed it BUT it was never wide enough and now I am looking to switch (no fault of his though).
> 
> I've ridden camber (from 2000-2012) and rocker (2012 to now) but never flat to rocker so I am a little worried I won't like it. Truth is I would probably be fine with any of them as long as I don't get any toe/heel drag!


I take it all with a grain of salt. I selectively listen to pretty much every reviewer out there. They all add value if you know what to look for. It’s taken me about a year to know what to look for. In general, Avran for flex talk and just the sheer volume of reviews, Kevin for his deer in the headlights look when he tried to describe why he likes the K2 Overboard (priceless), TJ because he’s TJ, Japangrabs for the real deal on snowsurfing, Biesty for the sheer volume of boards, on the table reviews, and secret messages that apparently only surfers understand. Hell even Guf at the House has helped me with some of his generic reviews.

When someone says it’s a good board, that’s often from their perspective, which may not match yours and ultimately lead you in the wrong direction.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Nivek said:


> PP or Agent. Or Ravine.


I've always wanted to get on that Ravine.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Nivek said:


> PP or Agent. Or Ravine.


Thanks, I have discounted the Ravine as it is only 264 at the waist but thanks for the vote on the Agent or PP, I'll bear that in mind.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Paxford said:


> I take it all with a grain of salt. I selectively listen to pretty much every reviewer out there. They all add value if you know what to look for. It’s taken me about a year to know what to look for. In general, Avran for flex talk and just the sheer volume of reviews, Kevin for his deer in the headlights look when he tried to describe why he likes the K2 Overboard (priceless), TJ because he’s TJ, Japangrabs for the real deal on snowsurfing, Biesty for the sheer volume of boards, on the table reviews, and secret messages that apparently only surfers understand. Hell even Guf at the House has helped me with some of his generic reviews.
> 
> When someone says it’s a good board, that’s often from their perspective, which may not match yours and ultimately lead you in the wrong direction.


I agree with you 100%, they all seem to have their preferences which will definitely influence their verdict on the board but it is tricky for someone who cannot test the boards prior to getting out there. Looking at all the reviews I can see that TJ is very park focused particularly rails, which i hate but Angry appears to be all about the more aggressive directional boards (more lately anyway) which I think I'd find too restrictive and not enough fun. I think I might be between them to be honest! I am very tempted to just go with the Agent as it will likely be solid and more forgiving than my previous camber boards but part of me also loves the sound of the short/fats especially as toe/heel drag has always been an issue. I suppose though I would be looking at the 158 Warpig or 157 PP just so I can get the max width. If I went for the 154 or 152 then the waist width is the same as the Agent 161w and so feels like there is less point, does that sound stupid?

I am sure it is going to be pretty slushy at least some of the time so that puts me more towards the Warpig or PP but then I wonder what I would do if it was just firm but not icy!


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Is the Rome Mechanic total crap as that thing is seriously cheap!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Left-Moment said:


> Is the Rome Mechanic total crap as that thing is seriously cheap!


It's a beginner board. It'll be easy to ride, but probably pretty easy to overpower too.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

WigMar said:


> It's a beginner board. It'll be easy to ride, but probably pretty easy to overpower too.


Ok it's not for me then.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

You need to bite the bullet and buy a true short fat. It will likely not be the end-all be-all for you, expect to buy more boards. But for right now you need to experience no-drag and those types of decks will get you there for sure. The others are questionable. I listened to nonsense through the 90’s with people trying to tell me to ride too narrow a board. Back then big footers REALLY didn’t have options compared to today. So I went custom and that worked, but honestly it was too wide at times. So I’ve paired that back and accept occasional rear toe drag. More than one drag event a day is too much for me.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Paxford said:


> You need to bite the bullet and buy a true short fat. It will likely not be the end-all be-all for you, expect to buy more boards. But for right now you need to experience no-drag and those types of decks will get you there for sure. The others are questionable. I listened to nonsense through the 90’s with people trying to tell me to ride too narrow a board. Back then big footers REALLY didn’t have options compared to today. So I went custom and that worked, but honestly it was too wide at times. So I’ve paired that back and accept occasional rear toe drag. More than one drag event a day is too much for me.


Thanks, I reckon you're right and I should know better but like you say in the 2000s there was a real fear of a board being "too wide" and thus really slow edge to edge, forgetting of course that if you have bigger feet and usually bigger mass you have more leverage! I cannot believe I struggled for so many years on normal or mid wide boards which just did not cut it, especially as I was also not aware of my actual boot size and sometimes rocking a US14! Oh well, done now but think you're right the short and fats give me the one thing I want, which is a board that won't drag! 

That does mean Warpig XL or PP 157 though but my weight should handle it!


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Ok I'm going to go for it, i really am I just don't know whether to go warpig or party platter. I'm discounting the twinpig just because I think it's more of a jib rail board and I hate rails, although I do favour twins!


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Also as they're the same company you kind of feel they are basically very similar but maybe they're developed separately????


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

So contrary to the last few posts, but you don't necessarily need a short-fat. I've owned a couple and I'm not a fan in all conditions. They're fun as quiver boards in more relaxed conditions, but I want more edge and tail in technical terrain and firmer snow. If you mostly ride more relaxed condition it's fine, but I wouldn't want to drop some of the steeper stuff at say St Anton on one.

You can find 270+ mm regular options these days. Not a ton, but they're out there. Weston Range 161W is 270mm. Weston Backwoods 160W is 273. Rome National 162W is 270. I'm sure others I'm missing.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

kimchijajonshim said:


> So contrary to the last few posts, but you don't necessarily need a short-fat. I've owned a couple and I'm not a fan in all conditions. They're fun as quiver boards in more relaxed conditions, but I want more edge and tail in technical terrain and firmer snow. If you mostly ride more relaxed condition it's fine, but I wouldn't want to drop some of the steeper stuff at say St Anton on one.
> 
> You can find 270+ mm regular options these days. Not a ton, but they're out there. Weston Range 161W is 270mm. Weston Backwoods 160W is 273. Rome National 162W is 270. I'm sure others I'm missing.


Thanks for this, it's actually the reason I mention the agent which is 270 and the warden is 272, although I'm not sure if that's advanced enough. I think boards have got wider but with that said the short and fats are still about 1 cm wider and that's got to make a difference. I wouldn't be riding just relaxed conditions and that's what concerns me but I'm also so fed up with toe and heel drag that the width feels like the number one factor for me right now. Still not decided and in truth don't go for another month so can wait for a deal but the umming and erring is killing me


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

My take on the 2020 Party Platter is that it’s pretty damn good at everything ...up to a point. If you start putting too much speed into the board it starts to show its limits. At moderate speeds this board is pretty stable, rips a nice carve both the front foot drive kind or slashy back footy stuff. Its very fun for riding around on side hits and banks. It’s great in the park, or rather, as good as I’ll ever need lol. I haven’t gotten it in anything deeper than two or three inches of powder so I can’t comment. If you have good edge control it’s no problem on ice. In fact I don’t really view ice as an issue at all on the PP. But I was born in the ice, molded by it, I didn’t see powder til’ I was nearly a man. Super snappy deck. Today I got bucked around on it a lot. It had snowed an inch or two and then rained all over it, so heavy wet lumpy snow over hard groomers...not slush. Once I dialed it back I had much more fun. If you wanna go fast through variable terrain I’d get something else. But I prefer a damp deck for that.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> My take on the 2020 Party Platter is that it’s pretty damn good at everything ...up to a point. If you start putting too much speed into the board it starts to show its limits. At moderate speeds this board is pretty stable, rips a nice carve both the front foot drive kind or slashy back footy stuff. Its very fun for riding around on side hits and banks. It’s great in the park, or rather, as good as I’ll ever need lol. I haven’t gotten it in anything deeper than two or three inches of powder so I can’t comment. If you have good edge control it’s no problem on ice. In fact I don’t really view ice as an issue at all on the PP. But I was born in the ice, molded by it, I didn’t see powder til’ I was nearly a man. Super snappy deck. Today I got bucked around on it a lot. It had snowed an inch or two and then rained all over it, so heavy wet lumpy snow over hard groomers...not slush. Once I dialed it back I had much more fun. If you wanna go fast through variable terrain I’d get something else. But I prefer a damp deck for that.


Hey Davey, that is interesting and certainly makes me think. It certainly seems like a deck that would tick most of the boxes but you have made me wonder about the limits and whether I will test them. I'm not really a speed merchant but sometimes it is nice to bomb whilst laying carves or just go flat out and I would hate to feel that I couldn't do that. With that said, I've been riding a Blacklist for 8 years now and for all I know that is a board with serious limitations too, I just wouldn't know any better. Although I have plenty of days on the snow I haven't tried many different boards and am firmly of the belief that the rider and his/her technique is the most important factor, which I know is contrary to the amount of effort I am putting into this search. I guess I'd probably be happy on any of the boards mentioned and essentially it won't make or break my time on the slopes. Guess maybe I will just see what I can get for a good price and just pull the trigger. Almost bought the Warpig last night as there was a sale on and I could get it for around £300 but now the PP is back in the mix!

So hard without trying them!


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

kimchijajonshim said:


> So contrary to the last few posts, but you don't necessarily need a short-fat. I've owned a couple and I'm not a fan in all conditions. They're fun as quiver boards in more relaxed conditions, but I want more edge and tail in technical terrain and firmer snow. If you mostly ride more relaxed condition it's fine, but I wouldn't want to drop some of the steeper stuff at say St Anton on one.
> 
> You can find 270+ mm regular options these days. Not a ton, but they're out there. Weston Range 161W is 270mm. Weston Backwoods 160W is 273. Rome National 162W is 270. I'm sure others I'm missing.


Perfect lead in, thanks Kim. 

Left, this touches on that goldilocks sizing discussion we had. You may be having a knee jerk reaction, identifying a toe drag problem, which is legit, but then going too far to fix it. You will have fun on a short fat but like Kim mentioned they have deficits. So do regular plus boards, like a combination of large length and width making it harder to swing or jump turn. But damn they float well. You have to decide where you will ride it and how you will ride it then pick the best match for the conditions, your style and skill. 

In the regular plus category check out Never Summer drag free line and Jones Big Horn.


----------



## Crunchatize (Mar 27, 2015)

I own a 2019 PP (flat rocker) and it's an awesome board but for me it's very much a quiver board like all other short fats I have ridden. Short fats float like crazy even at slow speeds and there is nothing better for low angle pow and trees, I rode mine in Japan and it was the perfect board for that terrain. It's a completely different riding style in pow it's kind of like wakeboarding lol you can go completely sideways and not scrub much speed or float which is awesome for pow tree lines. The issue with the PP is it absolutely sucks in chunder and rutted out terrain so by end of the pow day you are getting tossed around like crazy, also the speed limit is pretty low as it gets sketch when going fast on hard-pack. I have friends that love short fats and ride them almost exclusively but they have more a surfy, slower speed, short slashes style of riding which these boards excel at.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Paxford said:


> Perfect lead in, thanks Kim.
> 
> Left, this touches on that goldilocks sizing discussion we had. You may be having a knee jerk reaction, identifying a toe drag problem, which is legit, but then going too far to fix it. You will have fun on a short fat but like Kim mentioned they have deficits. So do regular plus boards, like a combination of large length and width making it harder to swing or jump turn. But damn they float well. You have to decide where you will ride it and how you will ride it then pick the best match for the conditions, your style and skill.
> 
> In the regular plus category check out Never Summer drag free line and Jones Big Horn.


100% right and I do know that I might be doing this. I think I need to accept that I may not know which is best and what I will be doing a lot of the time as conditions are so changeable. I may be over correcting but I am definitely set on having at least 270 at the waist just so that I have at least 8mm more than my current deck, otherwise I cannot see it making any difference at all.

As it happens a great deal of the boards I liked are not available anymore here so the choice is slimmed down but that is probably a good thing in my case. Looks like only the pigs, Warden, National and Team are left for sale without the PP even available in my size.

Right, going to think long and hard about previous holidays/usage and think where that really puts me now in terms of board options. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Crunchatize said:


> I own a 2019 PP (flat rocker) and it's an awesome board but for me it's very much a quiver board like all other short fats I have ridden. Short fats float like crazy even at slow speeds and there is nothing better for low angle pow and trees, I rode mine in Japan and it was the perfect board for that terrain. It's a completely different riding style in pow it's kind of like wakeboarding lol you can go completely sideways and not scrub much speed or float which is awesome for pow tree lines. The issue with the PP is it absolutely sucks in chunder and rutted out terrain so by end of the pow day you are getting tossed around like crazy, also the speed limit is pretty low as it gets sketch when going fast on hard-pack. I have friends that love short fats and ride them almost exclusively but they have more a surfy, slower speed, short slashes style of riding which these boards excel at.


Thanks a lot for this take. I think you are starting to cement my thoughts that maybe a short fat isn't the way to go or at least not the PP, which appears to be the softest of the short fats (maybe the Twinpig?). I don't have the advantage of having a local mountain and thus justifying a quiver so I might have to just go for something a little more conventional.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Look at a Nitro Team Camber wide. It’s one of the wider twins you can get without going volume shift. The 162 is 27mm at the waist. I’m 175 and ride a 159 regular. It’s a great quiver of one board. Nitro has some seriously dialed side cuts. Holds on like made on the ice. I haven’t found a speed limit on that deck yet.
Carving, oh yea.
Side hits, fuck yea.
The tips are playful, so even though it’s full camber (and quite a bow of it) you can still get a little back foot slashy.

edit - it’s full camber so it will be catchy. Also, they can be found cheap if you dig for them


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Look at a Nitro Team Camber wide. It’s one of the wider twins you can get without going volume shift. The 162 is 27mm at the waist. I’m 175 and ride a 159 regular. It’s a great quiver of one board. Nitro has some seriously dialed side cuts. Holds on like made on the ice. I haven’t found a speed limit on that deck yet.
> Carving, oh yea.
> Side hits, fuck yea.
> The tips are playful, so even though it’s full camber (and quite a bow of it) you can still get a little back foot slashy.
> ...


Thanks Davey, it is on the list but at present no good deals. They might start popping up soon though as it starts to get towards the tail end of the season or at least after most of the holiday time (in Europe that is half term which is next week). Looks like a solid board and definitely a good option if I want to go more traditional!


----------



## dudi_wroc (Dec 18, 2018)

Left-Moment said:


> Ok I'm going to go for it, i really am I just don't know whether to go warpig or party platter. I'm discounting the twinpig just because I think it's more of a jib rail board and I hate rails, although I do favour twins!


I was considering Twinpig but everyone i have asked who ride both WP and TP liked more Warpig. As FS/AM board Im looking for something just wide with 265 at the waist. As FS board i want lay carves deep as on my Korua or Warpig so it doesn't matter so much for me.

Wysłane z mojego LM-V405 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## MODO (May 2, 2019)

Me 164 lbs 5ft 6 in ride the 154 WAR PIG no problem good board carves grate size 10 boots running 1/2 risers under bindings still very close to boot out. Stable at speed for what I do is carve. Or get a custom DONEK any way u want ???


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Yikes


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

+1 for the warpig 154. I'm very close to your size and riding style and I have about 15 days on my warpig now. I rode it in knee deep powder through the trees, works great and really turns fast through the trees. I like the park but only hit the jumps and flat boxes or rails and it does great, it is super stable when landing jumps. It is also a great carver and very stable at high speed even on my local man made icy hill. It turns so well it actually took me a little bit to get used to it coming off a k2 turbo dream 160W. I also love the fact that I can ride a 154 everywhere! The flat rocker really grabs like a camber but still slides easy when you want it too.


----------



## MODO (May 2, 2019)

Right on HURRICANE. It is a good. Very versatile board. It does carve very good for not being a full on carving spicific board. People r surprised when they c me carving and not being on my DONEK ????


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Jfc, how much is donek paying you. 
Also, I'm really impressed that you posted one message without using ALL CAPS.


----------



## MODO (May 2, 2019)

SORRY BRO!!! WHAT U DO NOT LIKE CAPS ? ??? DO NOT B A CRY BABBY ??. As 4 THE $ I CAN NOT DISCUSS THAT. I COULD TELL U BUT THEN I WOULD HAVE ELIMINATE U ????????? HAVE A NICE DAY BUBBA ???


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Sometimes I wonder just how far and wide the Russian troll factory has invaded.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> In fact I don’t really view ice as an issue at all on the PP. But I was born in the ice, molded by it, I didn’t see powder til’ I was nearly a man.


? as someone who grew up riding in New England I can relate! Thankfully I now live in Utah.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> ? as someone who grew up riding in New England I can relate! Thankfully I now live in Utah.


I’m headed to PowMow in March, maybe I’ll never leave!


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

Hurricane said:


> +1 for the warpig 154. I'm very close to your size and riding style and I have about 15 days on my warpig now. I rode it in knee deep powder through the trees, works great and really turns fast through the trees. I like the park but only hit the jumps and flat boxes or rails and it does great, it is super stable when landing jumps. It is also a great carver and very stable at high speed even on my local man made icy hill. It turns so well it actually took me a little bit to get used to it coming off a k2 turbo dream 160W. I also love the fact that I can ride a 154 everywhere! The flat rocker really grabs like a camber but still slides easy when you want it too.


Thanks a lot, I really like the Warpig and I am putting it on my list for used or late season buy but I actually just went for a traditional Rome Agent as it was on such a good deal and I wanted more of an all-rounder. I still think I'll get a Warpig but now I can safely go for the 154 instead of going for the 158 because I had to try and make it a quiver of one.

Thanks to everyone for all their help, it's been very useful and I am sure you're all relieved I finally made a choice!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Dude, should’ve got a dell.


----------



## MODO (May 2, 2019)

Troll factory ??? Explain porfavor ????


----------

